# latest driver nvidia riva tnt2 m64 please



## titingblue (Sep 13, 2007)

please send me a link where i can get this nvidia riva tnt2 m64 for windows xp sp2


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_61.77


----------

